# Strikeforce Challengers 17



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 17: Voelker vs. Bowling 3
Date: Jul 22, 2011
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Venue: The Pearl at the Palms Casino Resort
Broadcast: Showtime




















> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Roger Bowling vs. Bobby Voelker
> * Lavar Johnson vs. Devin Cole
> ...





> Four of the five fights are set for next month's Strikeforce Challengers 17 main card.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) previously reported, the event takes place July 22 at The Pearl at the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas. The Sin City venue also will host all future Challengers shows.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23986/fou...force-challengers-17-main-card-on-july-22.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And the hottie Sarah Kaufman is back. She obviously isn't the only rising star on this card. I hope she can build back to a title shot.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a really good card. Looking forward to watching Sarah Kaufman fight and also OSP v Cason.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as I said this is an all rising star fight card. Though Kaufman is a former champion but still a rising star. I think this is going to be a good fight overall as well as fight card.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

What time does this start on the west coast?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The prelims are on now, the main card starts at 11 PM East coast, 8 PM West coast. Here are some updates if you want to follow the undercard:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24514/str...ing-iii-live-updates-and-official-results.mma


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's how they apparently went down, prelims over and the main card still to go on Showtime:



> Cook stops Lanham in back-and-forth brawl
> 
> In the evening's final preliminary matchup, light heavyweights T.J. Cook and Lionel Lanham combined for an entertaining, albeit somewhat sloppy, one-round barnburner.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24514/str...ing-iii-live-updates-and-official-results.mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Texas has an unbelievably pathetic and incompetent athletic commission. They can't even get the number of minutes in a round right.

The fight was scheduled for 13 minutes.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Videos of the fights from the main card, I don't know how long they'll stay up on Youtube.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

OSP keeps rolling..... This guy is a serious problem at LHW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this was definately a good night of fights.


----------

